# Basic Info For A Newbie



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*the bow MUST FIT YOU....*

and no one else .if your full grown you dont need adjustment buy one that fits you. you will find out archers are very opinionated people.. . dont take word of 1 shop . play dumb go to 6-8 shops GET YOUR DRAW LENGTH RIGHT....this is very important..


----------

